# [INSTALL] Probleme de chargement de CD

## Ulrar

Bonjour, 

Avant, quand j'essayai de démarrer le live CD gentoo, sa plantai a starting gpm , si j'enlève la souris sa plante a unpacking hotplug firmware ... Depuis j'ai changer ma carte mère, ma carte graphique et mon CPU (je suis passer en AMD64 ) . Donc j'ai telecharger la version amd64, je lance le CD et la surprise, on avance, lancement de X, et la , la petite montre et plantage, sa ne bouge pas de sa et même ctrl + alt + Fn ne fais rien. J'ai redémarrer et sa a refait pareil, j'ai encore redémarrer et la sa a recommencer comme avant a starting gpm , si j'enleve la souris sa plante a unpacking hotplug firmware ... Je précise que les live CD des autre distribution fonctionne parfaitement, mais que pour gentoo, que sa soit le live CD, le minimal ou le universel, sa fait exactement la même chose. Sa ne peuit donc venir que de ce que je n'ai pas changer je pense : mes napes, mon lecteur (CD), mon alim (meme si je voie pas le raport mais elle est neuve) et mes disques dur. 

Mon lecteur CD a pris la foudre il y a longtemps, mais fonctionne maintenan tres bien vu que j'ai reussi a installer windows avec, ubuntu aussi ...

EDIT : bien comme sa le titre ?Last edited by Ulrar on Sun Sep 03, 2006 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

T'es pas du tout obligé d'installer à partir du livecd de gentoo  :Wink: 

Prend un livecd que tu aimes, et va chercher le stage (base de l'installation), le snapshot (l'arbre du portage) puis chroot dans ton install, tu chopes un kernel, tu le compiles, tu mets lilo ou grub, et hop tu peux rebooter   :Laughing: 

Plus besoin du livecd après  :Wink:  (si tu as bien fais ca ...).

EDIT: je dirais meme plus, tu peux installer ta gentoo via ton ubuntu déjà installée  :Smile: 

EDIT2: hola, pas vu ca !!! Titre non conforme ! Bon, jsuis un peux pourri, j'ai pas le lien pour te montrer, mais faut que ton titre soit ainsi : [install] probème de livecd (par exemple). Tu rajoutera un (résolu) si le problème est réglé.

EDIT3: heu, et bonjour au nouveau aussi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tom_

J'ai installé deux fois Gentoo, et ce deux fois depuis une autre distrib et c'est vachement bien. D'un côté tu as ton ancienne distro fonctionnelle (donc tu peux surfer, regarder des videos, parcourir des forums pour trouver de l'aide   :Laughing: ) et d'un autre côté tu installes tranquillement.

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi .. 

as tu changé l'alimentation ? 

 Sinon je préfère l'installation à la "roots" à partir d'un cd minimal x86 ou amd64 ... 

au moins tu auras plus de support pour le moment à partir de cette méthode que les autres :/

----------

## Ulrar

Merci de vos reponse.

Pour installer a partir du minimal, j'aimerai bien mais c'est impossible, vu qu'il plante au chargement.

Sinon pour installer a partir d'ubuntu, il faudrai que j'install sur une autre partition, donc sa j'oublie, installer a partir d'un live CD, quelqu'un a la commande pour charger le CD en memoir pour pouvoir l'enlever ?

Sinon, il existe un site ou il y a la procedure detailler pour fair comme sa ? desoler, mais certaine etape m'echappe totalement ^^ .

----------

## dapsaille

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> Merci de vos reponse.
> 
> Pour installer a partir du minimal, j'aimerai bien mais c'est impossible, vu qu'il plante au chargement.
> 
> Sinon pour installer a partir d'ubuntu, il faudrai que j'install sur une autre partition, donc sa j'oublie, installer a partir d'un live CD, quelqu'un a la commande pour charger le CD en memoir pour pouvoir l'enlever ?
> ...

 

pour le licecd tappes

gentoo-nofb noacpi noapic acpi=off apic=off

en général ca aide à passer 80% des problèmes de boot ^^

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-nofb noacpi noapic acpi=off apic=off
> 
> 

 

+1

----------

## Ulrar

Faut croire que je suis dans les 20% restant  :Sad:  je croie qu'on me l'avait deja conseiller avant que je change de materiel, mais sa ne marche toujours pas. Le plus etrange c'est que sa a marcher jusqu'au lancement de X les 2 - 3 premiere fois, et la plus moyen, pourtant je n'ai rien changer.

----------

## loopx

Heu, tu as déjà une install ubuntu ? Tu dois l'enlever en fait ??? Parce que si non, t'as qu'a t'en servir.

Il te faut juste un livecd qui boot sur ta machine en mode console, le reste, on s'en tape. Après, c'est une histoire de cfdisk, de wget, de emerge et de make + lilo/grub...

----------

## Temet

Tes touches "c" et "ç" sont cassées???

(désolé, j'ai essayé de me retenir ... je n'ai pas pu :x)

----------

## Ulrar

Oui j'ai deja une installation ubuntu, mais je voudrai mettre gentoo a la place (j'ai un disque dur 40 giga pour linux).

Et non mes touches vont bien, faut que juste je pense a les utiliser, desoler ^^ .

----------

## Ulrar

Donc en fait, je boot sur un live CD, je vais dans la console.

Je partitionne avec cfdisk (une partition ext3 (/), une swap et une ext2(/boot) ). Ensuite je fais je ne sais quoi pour formatter et installer un kernel sur la ext3, ensuite je chroot dedans, emerge grub dans la ext2 et après c'est comme si je venais de l'installer. Dans ce que je sais, je me trompe déjà ?

----------

## Temet

Le /boot, c'est facultatif (je n'en ai pas).

Moi la dernière fois, on a réussi à me faire faire un /home séparé alors que ça faisait des années que je pestais contre.

Résultat ... j'ai un gâchis de place assez violent sur mon "/" ...

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas trop comment procéder à l'installation via un autre OS et je ne suis pas sûr que ça se trouve dans la doc.

----------

## Enlight

Nididiou!!!

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Avant, quand j'essayais de démarrer le live CD gentoo, ça plantait a starting gpm , si j'enlève la souris ça plante a unpacking hotplug firmware ... Depuis j'ai changé ma carte mère, ma carte graphique et mon CPU (je suis passé en AMD64 ) . Donc j'ai telechargé la version amd64, je lance le CD et là surprise, on avance, lancement de X, et là , la petite montre et plantage, ça ne bouge pas de ça et même ctrl + alt + Fn ne fait rien. J'ai redémarré et ça a refait pareil, j'ai encore redémarré et là ça a recommencé comme avant à starting gpm , si j'enleve la souris ça plante à unpacking hotplug firmware ... Je précise que les live CD des autres distributions fonctionnent parfaitement, mais que pour gentoo, que ça soit le live CD, le minimal ou l' universel, ça fait exactement la même chose. Ca ne peut donc venir que de ce que je n'ai pas changé je pense : mes napes, mon lecteur (CD), mon alim (meme si je vois pas le rapport mais elle est neuve) et mes disques durs. 
> 
> Mon lecteur CD a pris la foudre il y a longtemps, mais fonctionne maintenant très bien vu que j'ai reussi a installer windows avec, ubuntu aussi ...
> ...

 

----------

## Ulrar

Je sais pas, moi j'ai vu lors de l'installation de gentoo qur un autre PC que le partitionneur automatique mettait 100 mega en ext2 pour /boot , je me suis dit qu'il devait bien y avoir une raison. (pouvoir le trafiquer tranquilement ma t'on dit  :Smile:  ).

PS : desoler Enlight, j'ai du mal avec les accent, le corecteur automatique ne les corige pas. En plus sous mozilla j'en ai pas.

----------

## zuluxxx

[quote="Temet"]Le /boot, c'est facultatif (je n'en ai pas).

Moi la dernière fois, on a réussi à me faire faire un /home séparé alors que ça faisait des années que je pestais contre.

Résultat ... j'ai un gâchis de place assez violent sur mon "/" ...

quote]

Idem pour ma part tout dans / et basta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *zuluxxx wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Le /boot, c'est facultatif (je n'en ai pas).
> 
> Moi la dernière fois, on a réussi à me faire faire un /home séparé alors que ça faisait des années que je pestais contre.
> 
> Résultat ... j'ai un gâchis de place assez violent sur mon "/" ...
> ...

 

Et quand ton FS sera corrompu, tu perdras pas mal ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Perso, je sépare /boot, /home, /usr, /var et /tmp (et /opt sur les systèmes qui l'utilisent). Et j'étais bien content d'avoir fait ça quand mon /var a laché (une partition XFS qui a bien souffert avec les orages  :Confused: ), la moitié des données qui j'y ai récupéré était inutilisables, donc heureseument que ça n'a pas été tout le système. Et en plus de ça, le système continuais d'être utilisable (enfin plus vraiment, un /var en moins ça rale pas mal, mais je pouvais l'arrêter comme il faut).

Donc séparer son système en plusieurs partitions, ça sauve parfois. Sans compter qu'on peut aussi mettre un FS différent sur chaque partition en fonction de son utilisation.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ulrar

Oui mais sa ne te limite pas dans l'instalation de programme ? quand il n'y a plus de place sur une partition tu ne peu plus rien installer, je me trompe ?

----------

## geekounet

Bah il faut prévoir la bonne taille pour tes partitions au départ c'est sur  :Smile:  (et pour ça, il faut déjà avoir fait qq installs avant pour avoir une idée). Et si tu te retrouve en manque de place, ya toujours LVM  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Rien ne t'empeche de monter une partition à la place d'un repertoire qui n'as plus de place sur une partition...

genre, si ton /home est plein, tu refais une partition et tu déplace tout le /home dedans, puis tu la montes en tant que /home et tu reconfigures ton fstab ... Simple non ? :  :Cool: 

----------

## Ulrar

Ouio, enfin avant sa il faut l'installer ^^

----------

## Ulrar

Bon, j'ai essayer avec le lecteur d'un copain, sa marche. Le CD 2006.1 doit avoir un défaut, j'ai une input/output eror a l'installation, donc j'ai regraver le 2006.0 et la j'ai arrêter moi même, après 30 minute de emerge kernel, pas moyen de le telecharger sur les miroirs par défaut, il met 3 heure a les fouillez avant de passer au suivant, c'était trop long et il avait besoin de son lecteur. Donc maintenant je cherche ou est le fichier qui contient l'adresse des miroirs, pour rajouter un plus proche et moins encombrer que ceux des USA. (ou toujours la methode precise pour l'installer a partir du live CD ubuntu si c'est plus simple mais j'en doute).

----------

## blasserre

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> (ou toujours la methode precise pour l'installer a partir du live CD ubuntu si c'est plus simple mais j'en doute).

 

- booter sur un liveCD (qui detectera correctement tes périphériques et ton réseau)

- ouvrir un terminal

- passer root ($ su)

- # makedir -p /mnt/gentoo

- suivre ce guide à partir du point 4 (les étapes précédentes ayant du être faites automatiquement par le script de démarage du liveCD)

----------

## Ulrar

Merci, je vai esayer sa. Je vous tien au courant  :Smile: 

----------

